# The Hans Egede Shipwreck



## jsp77 (Feb 24, 2017)

*History*

The wreck of a wooden steam/sailing ship, the Danish "Hans Egede", built 1922. The three-masted Hans Egede was damaged by fire in 1955 but salvaged and the hulk used for storage at Dover and later on the Medway. Some time after 1957, an attempt was made to tow the hulk up the Thames, but the vessel began taking in water and had to be beached here on the shore near Cliffe Fort, where it has remained ever since.


https://flic.kr/p/R8CnXf

I visited this with Rubex last year whilst having a look at the fort, we never realised the ship was here untill we clapped eyes on it. As the years have passed it is slowly getting broken up as each tide comes and goes. we was fortunate to find it at low tide. ​
*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/SoZUAa


https://flic.kr/p/SadKSo


https://flic.kr/p/RPfAWw


https://flic.kr/p/R7hqvY


https://flic.kr/p/Sp1pnZ


https://flic.kr/p/RPfvjj


https://flic.kr/p/ScMAHx


https://flic.kr/p/SkjewL


https://flic.kr/p/Saddrs


https://flic.kr/p/SkjoRC


https://flic.kr/p/ScMqNT


https://flic.kr/p/SoZNB6


https://flic.kr/p/SoZXFt


https://flic.kr/p/SkiNSL​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2017)

Very photogenic. Loved that one...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 24, 2017)

Bloody el, thats some of my fav photos Iv seen on here absolutely loved it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Amazing how long it's lasted! Belting shots jsp.


----------

